# Schock durch Telekomrechnung



## holger müller (21 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
habe meine Telefonrechnung bei der Telekom storniert.
Die NexNet verlangt für die dtms AG, satte 132 Euro (55min.am Stück) für eine Dienstleistung über die Auskunftsnummer 11853.
Ich hätte einen Dienst in Anspruch genommen. Stimmt aber nicht.
Man kann mir auch nicht sagen, um was es sich handelt, aber ich solle
dafür zahlen.Die schicken mir jetzt ständig Mahnschreiben mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Summen.
Habe neben zwei weiteren NexNet- Opfern (Tagespresse hatte berichtet) Anzeige erstattet.
Sah keine andere Möglichkeit zur Klärung dieses Problems.
Mir entstanden durch zusätzliche Telefonate zur Klärung des Sachverhalts, schon Zusatzkosten und ich hatte keine Möglichkeit von einem Mitarbeiter "kundenfreundliche Auskünfte" zu erhalten. 
Telekom stellt nur die Leitung.
NexNet kassiert nur die Kohle.
Auskunft 11853 hat nur verbunden.
An die dtms GmbH komme ich nicht ran.
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen, oder wem ist Ähnliches untergejubelt worden.
MfG


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Die Suchfunktion dieses Forums bringt einige Informationen zu Tage wenn man die Nummer eintippt. Also mal stöbern und lesen. Sehr nützlich ist der "Erste Hilfe Kasten" des Forums: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

Die Nummer gehört wie Du schon geschrieben hast zu DTMS:
http://www.dtms.de/index.php?cccpage=136 
Es handelt sich wohl um ein Telefonsexangebot: _Wähle *11853* und verlange *FALSCHEN HASEN*
_
Aus den Referenzen eines Suchmaschinenoptimierers: 


> Grosses Telefonsex Portal! privater Telefonsex aller Art verbunden mit einem Kontaktanzeigenmarkt, Telefonsex mit Livecam,viele SMS Kontakte, Blogg, kostenlose Bilder und erotische Geschichten etc. ohne 0190 via Auskunfsnummern wie die 11838, 11841, 11851 und die 11853.


Viel Erfolg!
Nebelwolf


----------



## Marilyn (28 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Holger,

zu dem Thema gibt es einige aktuelle und auch ältere Beiträge im www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de, u.a. auch einen Verweis auf einen ZDF-Beitrag. Einfach Textsuche benutzen.

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Telekomunikacja (28 Dezember 2005)

—> *http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/?show=yAAr*


----------

